# Lucky in the emergency room



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just brought Lucky over to the emergency room. About once a month or so, he will have a night or two in which he does not sleep, but instead he will pace. He will be perfectly fine the next day. I always figured it to be a bit of stomach discomfort. The last two night have been sleepless. Today he was walking a bit slowly and not really wanting to play, so I called the vet and they gave me an appointment for Sun. This evening Lucky started to hide on me, which he has never done before. We went to play ball and instead of hopping to get it, he just walked over. This evening, he sat on my lap and fell asleep, then I felt my lap very wet - he was drooling a lot. I just took him to the emergency room. He has been eating and drinking. In fact tonight he was extra hungry tonight. Pooped last night and has peed today. I do not think he got into anything. I really do not have anything for him to get into. I brushed his teeth today and no flinching, so I don't think it is a tooth issue. No diarrhea, no pain to touch, lethargic, drooling and hiding. When I brought him in he just laid there, normally he would be going crazy.

The doctor has been called in and they are doing blood work and xrays. I am absolutely beside myself. I am so stressed, I actually gave myself a charley horse. Lucky is never sick. I can actually hear my heart palpitate.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want you to know you made the right decision to take him to the vet, so many times we wait to long, I would like to say a prayer for Lucky

Heavenly Father, thank you for being here, Lord you ask us to bring all our needs to you, be with this precious little dog Lucky, you know how much he means to his family. Lord give the vet wisdom in finding out what is causing Lucky problem. Lord I'm asking for your touch on this little guy. Calm his daddy, may he relax and know your peace.Thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

I'll be watching for a update, I just know he will be ok, hugs to you


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he's ok and you find out it's nothing too serious.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm glad you went to the vet! This is unusual for your boy! Walter I'm here for you if you need! Hugs to you! I'm Praying that the vet will find out what's wrong


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

I too pray for You and Lucky. I hope everything turns out ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Walter, I hope it is not anything too serious. Paws crossed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted as to what, if anything was determined as far as Luck's health is concerned. Sure hope that is it nothing and hope that tomorrow he will be feeling much better.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry Lucky is not feeling well, Walter...I hope he is feeling better, soon..poor little guy..keep us posted...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, hoping all is well! Lucky is very lucky to have you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy, you're a good daddy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3:
Oh Walter I can feel the worry in your post. Praying for your little boy and you. It's so hard when we can't just ask them what hurts. We're all here for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, you did the right thing by taking him to the vet. I will say some prayers that he will be okay. I know what it is like when our fluff babies are not feeling well and we don't know why. It is nerve wracking.

Please keep us updated. We all more than care.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Prayers and hugs! Hope Lucky is feeling better soon!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm really sorry to hear about Lucky. I'll certainly keep him in my prayers. Praying that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Saying prayers for dear little Lucky.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, you did the right thing taking him in to the vet immediately. Praying they can find out what is wrong right away. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, Walter I will continue my prayers for Lucky and you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - I just saw this and let out a gasp when I read the title. I'm so glad you got Lucky to the vet. You know Lucky better than anyone and can pick up on things other haven't. Heck, you're better than most vets when I was reading all the list of things you checked on him. Any chance at all that the heat got to him? Just wondering since it seemed to have suddenly gotten so much hotter. Maybe heat exhaustion? Did they take his temp? Praying for your boy and yes, you are such an amazing dad. :grouphug:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Hoping Lucky will recover and be back to normal soon


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the weather suddenly hot? A change in the weather can send a sensitive little guy off. I hope...no I know...Lucky will be fine. But until you KNOW that he is okay...all I can do is send hugs to both of you.:grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I just spoke to the vet. They have no idea what is wrong. He is a little wobbly when he walks on certain steps, he is drooling and lethargic. As I said he hid from me, and that is odd. Not in any pain, no bloating, no blood poisoning, his white cell count and red cells look normal, xrays normal, temp normal. Nothing in the blood tests show anything significantly out of order. His sugar is slightly elevated, pee is normal, however. Liver enzymes are slightly elevated (ALT), but not extremely high and other liver enzymes are normal. But he is stressed and he just ate, so that can account for some of it. Vet agrees something is wrong, but they do not know what. Based on blood work and xrays, nothing is alarming. They are keeping him overnight and rerunning tests tomorrow morning.

Anything malt specific you all can think of. It is going to be hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I should have also mentioned my house is air-conditioned, so I would be surprised if it was the heat.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Walter, I'm so sorry Lucky is going through this. Praying he is better in the morning.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I do hope they are able to diagnose what the issue is. but it sounds like they ruled out so many things. Hang in there!! everyone is sending you their prayers and thoughts of support, as am I.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone, I just spoke to the vet. They have no idea what is wrong. He is a little wobbly when he walks on certain steps, he is drooling and lethargic. As I said he hid from me, and that is odd. Not in any pain, no bloating, no blood poisoning, his white cell count and red cells look normal, xrays normal, temp normal. Nothing in the blood tests show anything significantly out of order. His sugar is slightly elevated, pee is normal, however. Liver enzymes are slightly elevated (ALT), but not extremely high and other liver enzymes are normal. But he is stressed and he just ate, so that can account for some of it. Vet agrees something is wrong, but they do not know what. Based on blood work and xrays, nothing is alarming. They are keeping him overnight and rerunning tests tomorrow morning.
> 
> Anything malt specific you all can think of. It is going to be hard to sleep tonight.


Walter, I am so sorry you don't have any kind of diagnosis yet. Lucky will be monitored throughout the night, right?

Can you check with the vet later to find out how he is doing?

My prayers continue for your precious Lucky. I'll be checking in for updates and to see if anyone else here has any ideas what may be going on with Lucky.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Walter I know it's going to be hard to sleep tonight!!! But at least he is under supervision! I really hope they get to the bottom of it ASAP! If you can't sleep just go out even if its for a walk! Here for you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Walter, I know it's so stressful, you did the right thing, Lucky is in the best place for now, I will keep praying for you and Lucky, try and get some sleep that little Lucky needs you well.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Walter sending you prayers for peace and healing for lucky, and strength for you till the morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - just checking back before I go to bed. Can't figure out what it could be. Don't think he ate anything that he got on the floor right? Like grapes or raisins? Could he have gotten stung or bitten and you might not have seen or felt it? Might not be a bad idea for them to run a tick borne disease test as Sandi has often suggested when they're sick. So many have said that they've brought ticks in the house on their clothes or shoes without knowing. Might be worth checking. Will be thinking of both of you tonight and praying they can figure it out. Sending lots of virtual hugs your way. Try to get some rest...for Lucky. We're here for you. :hugging:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Latest is that he is being closely monitored overnight. His vitals, temp, etc. are all normal. I need to call them 11:30 sun morning.

I miss him so much, obviously can not sleep. Since my mother's passing in Nov., I rely on Luck so much, I am just so attached to that little guy. We went through my medications to see if any could have this affect on him - none.

The only different thing is that he got basic instinct duck this week. But he is not seeming to has any gastric issues and is eating.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - just checking back before I go to bed. Can't figure out what it could be. Don't think he ate anything that he got on the floor right? Like grapes or raisins? Could he have gotten stung or bitten and you might not have seen or felt it? Might not be a bad idea for them to run a tick borne disease test as Sandi has often suggested when they're sick. So many have said that they've brought ticks in the house on their clothes or shoes without knowing. Might be worth checking. Will be thinking of both of you tonight and praying they can figure it out. Sending lots of virtual hugs your way. Try to get some rest...for Lucky. We're here for you. :hugging:


Thanks, he actually had his heartworm, lyme, etc. panel a week ago. He really is not an outside dog, so his exposure should be minimal. In addition Lyme is a big issue here, so the vet would have experience with it.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Haley drooled excessively when she had a allergic reaction to something that someone had sprayed near our deck at our campground. At the time I had no idea what caused it so we took her straight to the emergency vet since it happened on the weekend. Her blood counts were elevated though. Sorry this probably does not help you any but wanted to let you know Lucky is in my thoughts and prayers!
Also not sure if it was mentioned but did vet check his gums and teeth? I know pain from a tooth or injury to jaw can cause drooling.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so very sorry Lucky isn't feeling well! Though obviously 'something' is amiss.. with all the tests thus far that he's had and all normal, it seems the more serious things are not a big concern. 
The lethargy and drooling seems maybe nausea is a possible. Sometimes this happens when they are 'emotionally' upset. Has there been any storms, fireworks, construction...any noises that might be upsetting him?

Will be keeping him in my prayers for a speedy recovery, and will check back later.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Waking up to check on Lucky. I hope he bounces back and is in your arms soon!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Walter, so sorry Lucky is problems. It sure sounds like an allergy or irritation in the mouth. Good that all the blood work is normal. Praying this is self limiting and that lucky is back to normal this morning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, not posting these days but wanted to add to have the ER vet check deep inside the nostrils & ears---really deep. Maybe Lucky got a foxtail & it traveled (very common--esp. this time of year). Wishing all the very best!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Lucky's doing better today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No real change from last night. He slept some and he peed. Still lethargic. They are running more tests about 11 and I am supposed to call at 11:30. Mouth looks normal, gums and teeth healthy, he does not indicate pain when touched anywhere. Vet stymied. It is possible that he ate something, but where I have been home since Thursday. I do not have anything toxic in the house - I even clean with water and vinegar. Usually when I pack him up in his sling, it is a struggle and I have to count my fingers. When I packed him last night no issues, and he is not giving the vet any fight back. Normally, he would let people know that he doesn't what something to happen.

I will ask him to double check for allergens, and I will mention foxglove, but white blood count and platelets are not elevated. The only plants I have in my front yard are grass, petunias, day lilies, and peonies. He was not near my peony and it is not in bloom. Anything else is in front of the fence and he can not get near it.

The only other things I can think of is he took his heartworm pill last saturday, and I introduced some basic instinct into his food this week, duck formula.

THANKS everyone for support.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope it's something simple and he's home soon with a clean bill of health! Will check back later.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> No real change from last night. He slept some and he peed. Still lethargic. They are running more tests about 11 and I am supposed to call at 11:30. Mouth looks normal, gums and teeth healthy, he does not indicate pain when touched anywhere. Vet stymied. It is possible that he ate something, but where I have been home since Thursday. I do not have anything toxic in the house - I even clean with water and vinegar. Usually when I pack him up in his sling, it is a struggle and I have to count my fingers. When I packed him last night no issues, and he is not giving the vet any fight back. Normally, he would let people know that he doesn't what something to happen.
> 
> I will ask him to double check for allergens, and I will mention foxglove, but white blood count and platelets are not elevated. The only plants I have in my front yard are grass, petunias, day lilies, and peonies. He was not near my peony and it is not in bloom. Anything else is in front of the fence and he can not get near it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Lucky isn't feeling well. I hope he gets better real soon. I don't know about day lilies but I know that calla lilies and easter lilies are toxic. Maybe he got into the day lilies.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just now seeing this. I hope you get some good news this morning. I'll be saying prayers for both of you.

Since you gave the heartworm medicine last Saturday, not sure it would be related, however the side effects of heartworm medication do match Lucky's symtoms. Heartworm medicine can cause all kinds of reactions including excessive drooling and lethargy. My good friend's Australian Shepard died after being given the liquid form of Ivermectin for the first time. Here's an article listing some side effects. Although this article is about puppies, it holds true for dogs, too. 

The Side Effects of Heartworm Medicine in Puppies | eHow


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> I'm sorry Lucky isn't feeling well. I hope he gets better real soon. I don't know about day lilies but I know that calla lilies and easter lilies are toxic. Maybe he got into the day lilies.


Not toxic to dogs or people. Toxic to cats. People sometimes use them for food decoration, day lillies are actually edible.

I am just going over and over anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, I agree that it could be a reaction to the heart worm medicine...or even a spider bite..the only other thing I can think of is his teeth...if there is an infection in a tooth, this could account for the rise in his ALT...I agree that doing a TBD panel is a good idea...hope this helps..:huh:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Just now seeing this. I hope you get some good news this morning. I'll be saying prayers for both of you.
> 
> Since you gave the heartworm medicine last Saturday, not sure it would be related, however the side effects of heartworm medication do match Lucky's symtoms. Heartworm medicine can cause all kinds of reactions including excessive drooling and lethargy. My good friend's Australian Shepard died after being given the liquid form of Ivermectin for the first time. Here's an article listing some side effects. Although this article is about puppies, it holds true for dogs, too.
> 
> The Side Effects of Heartworm Medicine in Puppies | eHow


Thanks I just let the vet tech know. It was the pill form of heartguard, taken on Sunday. Lucky had no immediate reaction to it, but any lead. Lucky is sleeping right now, but the tech tells me he ate a huge breakfast.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-what tests are they doing thus am?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm just checking in!!!! Are you allowed to go and see him? Please keep us updated! You are in my prayers


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe he ingested something and it's working through his system. He's such a stout healthy boy in his pics.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Walter-what tests are they doing thus am?


His sugar was 200 last night, his ALT was 215, They are doing a pre and post eating sugar test. Vet said readings elevated but not really a smoking gun. 

I am still stressed, I won't be able to see him until this afternoon. He is comfortable and sleeping.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, not foxglove---fox tails---big difference.
I think the new food or the heart worm meds sound like the best possible cause of upset! I don't know anything about that food!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks! I know you are, try and concentrate on the positive, he ate and is resting comfortably. I'm holding on to he got something in his system and it will pass. Listen, I keep thinking of the one new thing he had and that is new food. Get the bag and see what's diff from his reg food. Any rosemary in the food? Just trying to think of anything helpful here.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Checking in - I know how incredibly worried you are right now. Hopefully the fact that he ate a huge breakfast is a good sign. Paws crossed here that Lucky is back home, safe and healthy, soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

After suggesting food, I remember a vet told me they usually have GI issues too if it's food related. Guess that was not a good suggestion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, took this off of Dog Food Advisory:

Special Alert
Rice ingredients can sometimes contain arsenic. Until the US FDA establishes safe upper levels for arsenic content, pet owners may wish to limit the total amount of rice fed in a dog's daily diet.

The other red flag was that this food has 32% protein (dry matter) & 20% fat---that, IMHO, is both too high for most maltese. What was the protein & fat content of the food before he started on this Duck formula Basic Instinct? Just trying to think through this w/you
edit: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-instinct-lid/


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That's what I keep wondering. The new food. Good post sandi. Can you post link to the rice article. 

When I googled his symptoms seemed to lead to a toxin in the system.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is on natural balance grain free and freshpet. I gave him the basic instinct just to keep his food interests up. I would think food issues would cause decreased appetite, but last night he ate his kibble and wanted more He ate whatever thy gave him this morning. I wonder if the food was bad, it is frozen and I do not know how it was handled up to the store. I am also wondering if there is a link to his heartworm medication.

About once a month or so, Lucky goes through a restless night. Janene recommended keeping a diary to see what it could be. Could it coincide with his heart preventative. And could the previous episodes just be a mild version on this.

I hate the waiting game.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No markers for pancreatic issues. But it is sounding like something he ingested.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping a diary is a great idea for the restlessness. I went through several months when I first got Tessa where both she and Sweetness had a variety of GI issues and other problems. By writing things down and using trial and error, I figured out that Tessa couldn't tolerate poultry and both girls reacted poorly to their Heartgard.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Walter just seen this. Oh I WIll be praying for a good outcome My Friend. Ill Be Back to check later today.*
*Iam so sorry you are going thru this. I Know its Hard my Friend. Be Strong.*
*Nickee In Pa*****


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another thing to consider is whether or not Lucky might be sensitive to Rosemary extract---some dogs are----is it in any of the foods he has been getting?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He has had rosemary before with no effects, but anything is possible.

As hard as this is on me, I keeping thinking how scared Lucky must be. He seemed a bit out of it last night, and has been sleeping, but he is not used to being separated from people he knows.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> He is on natural balance grain free and freshpet. I gave him the basic instinct just to keep his food interests up. I would think food issues would cause decreased appetite, but last night he ate his kibble and wanted more He ate whatever thy gave him this morning. I wonder if the food was bad, it is frozen and I do not know how it was handled up to the store. I am also wondering if there is a link to his heartworm medication.
> 
> About once a month or so, Lucky goes through a restless night. Janene recommended keeping a diary to see what it could be. Could it coincide with his heart preventative. And could the previous episodes just be a mild version on this.
> 
> I hate the waiting game.


What did vet say about HW meds? Huuum, if it's right after he gets it monthly. I'm so glad his tests are coming back good. Plus like April said there is possibility of a bite.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter--You asked about a HW info link. Deb put one is her post. The only thing happened to us close to this is how Sammie reacted after I put frontline plus on his back. He was restless and sweaty like and drooling some. But it passed in few hrs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well you are not alone Walter in this! Start a diary ASAP!!!! Mabey start home cooking if you can! I don't trust a lot of things out there in the market!!! I know lucky is going to pull through!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

His heart and lungs sound good, blood pressure, etc fine - he basically should not be sick. Vet will not be in until 11, tech is relaying it. I am not certain we have any spiders that could cause issues in this region. Vet said it was right to bring him in and something is not right, he just can pinpoint anything.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hang in there Walter!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> His heart and lungs sound good, blood pressure, etc fine - he basically should not be sick. Vet will not be in until 11, tech is relaying it. I am not certain we have any spiders that could cause issues in this region. Vet said it was right to bring him in and something is not right, he just can pinpoint anything.



Walter, is Lucky still wobbly when he walks, drooling and lethargic this am?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Walter, is Lucky still wobbly when he walks, drooling and lethargic this am?


Drooling yes, he has slept most of the morning. I am not certain he is still uncertain walking. It wasn't every step, and he could not be toppeled over. More like an inner ear vertigo issue. Not certain he is still walking slow. I will be talking to the vet at 11:30.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping Lucky feels better, poor baby.:grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers for Lucky!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just checking in. I'll check in again after you talk to the vet. Prayers continue for Lucky.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Walter--You asked about a HW info link. Deb put one is her post. The only thing happened to us close to this is how Sammie reacted after I put frontline plus on his back. He was restless and sweaty like and drooling some. But it passed in few hrs.


Kandis and Walter ... we used to give Snowball a full dose of the Frontline. However, something seemed to bother him after doing so. Shirley, Snowball's breeder advised giving him half the dose ... and, if I recall correctly, that is what she did with all her Malts. Shirley, if you read this, please correct me if I am wrong. Anyway, we spoke to our vet about this and she, too, said it was okay to go with half the Frontline dose per month ... please note though that is based on Snowball's weight which is 5.8 pounds.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky ia about 6 lbs.

I spoke to the vet. Lucky's vitals are great. His eyes are more reactive then yesterday. He is eating, pooping, drinking, peeing normally. He is still lethargic. Vet does not think it is a food issue given his appetite, no vomiting, etc. His blood sugar remains elevated but dropped to 187. Alt high, but rest of liver profile looks normal. Vet thinks he may be doing slightly better today, but still no energy. He does not think that it would take 4 days for it to affect him like this, he is going to look and see if there are cases of elevated blood glucose as a reaction. He will call me about 2, but basically, we are no further along. He has not gotten worse and there are no critical issues. Vet still thinks he digested something., but he is not testing possitive for any basic toxins.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds a bit like Eva who had an elevated glucose & ALT at one point??? Check w/April.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, is it possible he could have gotten into anything w/xylitol in it? It is in so many things now.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I strongly suspect Lucky is experiencing a toxic reaction to the Ivermectin in Heartgard. I know so many people whose dogs were on Interceptor and did fine, but when they changed to Heartgard, they had problems. Look at this link. Scroll down to "Toxicity". Halfway through that paragraph it says " The symptoms of Ivermectin toxicity are depression, excessive drooling, . . .being nonresponsive . ." Ivermectin Side Effects in Dogs | eHow

I also think it is possible for the symptoms to have not shown up for a week. When researching the rabies vaccine, I found several mentions of people not realizing certain side effects were caused by the vaccine even MONTHS later. No matter what, I would switch Lucky to a heart worm preventive that does not contain Ivermectin.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Walter, I'm just seeing this thread. I know you are so worried  I hope and pray that the vet will figure out what is causing Lucky to feel like this. You are a wonderful daddy to him.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

educ8m said:


> I strongly suspect Lucky is experiencing a toxic reaction to the Ivermectin in Heartgard. I know so many people whose dogs were on Interceptor and did fine, but when they changed to Heartgard, they had problems. Look at this link. Scroll down to "Toxicity". Halfway through that paragraph it says " The symptoms of Ivermectin toxicity are depression, excessive drooling, . . .being nonresponsive . ." Ivermectin Side Effects in Dogs | eHow
> 
> I also think it is possible for the symptoms to have not shown up for a week. When researching the rabies vaccine, I found several mentions of people not realizing certain side effects were caused by the vaccine even MONTHS later. No matter what, I would switch Lucky to a heart worm preventive that does not contain Ivermectin.


Snowball became sick while on Heartguard. He has been on Interceptor since then and is doing fine with it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, the symptoms do look similar. The vet said he would research heartguard reaction profiles before 2. Since there is a slight improvement and certainly no decline, I hope he has turned the corner.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - just got on line. Glad to see things are starting to improve for Lucky. Good appetite, good pooing and peeing are very good signs. Since most tests look good he may indeed be getting it out of his system - whatever it was - and feeling better. He could be lethargic from the stress of not feeling well, being away from you and at the vet's. Are you seeing him at 2 today? Maybe he'll perk up. If I had to lay odds I would guess the heartworm medication. How long has he been on this one? We've been on Interceptor but I know we only have a few pills left so worried about other meds we'd need to use now. I'm praying that Lucky will be fine. Just might take a few days for him to be up to speed. You'l both need a lot of rest after this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed this but read through it, OMD, is he doing better now?
It's so scarey not knowing what is going on with our little ones.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - just got on line. Glad to see things are starting to improve for Lucky. Good appetite, good pooing and peeing are very good signs. Since most tests look good he may indeed be getting it out of his system - whatever it was - and feeling better. He could be lethargic from the stress of not feeling well, being away from you and at the vet's. Are you seeing him at 2 today? Maybe he'll perk up. If I had to lay odds I would guess the heartworm medication. How long has he been on this one? We've been on Interceptor but I know we only have a few pills left so worried about other meds we'd need to use now. I'm praying that Lucky will be fine. Just might take a few days for him to be up to speed. You'l both need a lot of rest after this!


This is about his third month on it. 

I am going to call only because I do not want him to get too excited. Most likely they will send him home to be monitored.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - just got on line. Glad to see things are starting to improve for Lucky. Good appetite, good pooing and peeing are very good signs. Since most tests look good he may indeed be getting it out of his system - whatever it was - and feeling better. He could be lethargic from the stress of not feeling well, being away from you and at the vet's. Are you seeing him at 2 today? Maybe he'll perk up. If I had to lay odds I would guess the heartworm medication. How long has he been on this one? We've been on Interceptor but I know we only have a few pills left so worried about other meds we'd need to use now. I'm praying that Lucky will be fine. Just might take a few days for him to be up to speed. You'l both need a lot of rest after this!


Sue ... Interceptor is supposed to be back on the market ... or, so I thought. You might want to check with your vet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I didn't see this yesterday but saw it when I got on this morning and my heart just sank. I know how stressed and upset and worried you must be, but remember that getting yourself sick won't help Lucky.

There are so many good things that you've reported which are very encouraging. You may never know what has caused this. Hopefully Lucky will bounce back to being his normal self very soon. Unfortunately I have no suggestions but have read through all the posts and know that you've received some good info from others.

Now I know nothing about this at all, so I may be way off base, but with the elevated glucose reading could it have something to do with diabetes? May be way off base here.

I'm sending lots and lots of prayers for Lucky and hugs for you. You are such a great Dad. I know that everything will be ok soon and that Lucky will be back home where he belongs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue ... Interceptor is supposed to be back on the market ... or, so I thought. You might want to check with your vet.


Only as sentinol. Interceptor itself will no longer be produced.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Only as sentinol. Interceptor itself will no longer be produced.


That is correct according to the Novartis rep for my vet. We will be changing to Sentinel when my stockpile of Interceptor runs out this fall. 

I'm glad he's a bit better this morning - hoping that as this runs its course he will be back to normal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Diabetes is possible, but it is elevated but not out of the world high. He does not fit the profile, he is young, fit if not skinny, and basically on a good dog food. Vet thinks we need to monitor his sugar going forward, but does not think it is the cause of his present problems. There is no neurologic indications either.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Sounds a bit like Eva who had an elevated glucose & ALT at one point??? Check w/April.



Sandi, Eva's blood glucose was only slightly elevated..the vet said it could have been due to stress...last chem panel, her glucose was normal...she never had drooling...I do know that drooling, pacing, and lethargy can be symptoms of a liver issue and these symptoms can come and go...if Lucky ate some high protein food, this could cause a rise in the ALT..reluctance to eat and/or being picky with food can be another symptom of a liver problem..my gut feeling at this point is that it may be liver-related..I think also the heartworm medicine and high protein may be exacerbating the problem..I am no vet, but if Lucky were mine, I would not give any more heartworm or flea meds until his ALT comes down..I would also avoid feeding any high protein...Walter, if you want help on what to feed Lucky, you can pm me..maybe you might have them run a bile acids to check his liver function..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Only as sentinol. Interceptor itself will no longer be produced.





maggieh said:


> That is correct according to the Novartis rep for my vet. We will be changing to Sentinel when my stockpile of Interceptor runs out this fall.
> 
> I'm glad he's a bit better this morning - hoping that as this runs its course he will be back to normal.


Oh, no! I just read it was being discontinued ... and, understandably, it is not just me that is upset. Just because Novartis is saying they are reducing the price of Sentinel... does not necessarily make it a good thing. I think I am going to start checking on what holistic medications might work as well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, so glad he is not worse today. I'd toss the new frozen food and the HG. Since you picked up on his weird moods every month and he never used Ivermectin. When you read the reactions sounds like Lucky has two of them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Sandi, Eva's blood glucose was only slightly elevated..the vet said it could have been due to stress...last chem panel, her glucose was normal...she never had drooling...I do know that drooling, pacing, and lethargy can be symptoms of a liver issue and these symptoms can come and go...if Lucky ate some high protein food, this could cause a rise in the ALT..reluctance to eat and/or being picky with food can be another symptom of a liver problem..my gut feeling at this point is that it may be liver-related..I think also the heartworm medicine and high protein may be exacerbating the problem..I am no vet, but if Lucky were mine, I would not give any more heartworm or flea meds until his ALT comes down..I would also avoid feeding any high protein...Walter, if you want help on what to feed Lucky, you can pm me..maybe you might have them run a bile acids to check his liver function..


Walter, forgive me of I am wrong ... but, didn't you share that Lucky's ALT is 
elavated? That is related to the liver.

April, could you please PM me with Eva's diet. I am sorry I haven't gotten back to you about Snowball's diet yet, but, I will.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

maggieh said:


> That is correct according to the Novartis rep for my vet. We will be changing to Sentinel when my stockpile of Interceptor runs out this fall.
> 
> I'm glad he's a bit better this morning - hoping that as this runs its course he will be back to normal.


I have one more dose of Interceptor left and then will also use Sentinal. I will not risk using anything with Ivermectin.

So glad to hear that Lucky is doing better. Still saying prayers.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I agree, the symptoms do look similar. The vet said he would research heartguard reaction profiles before 2. Since there is a slight improvement and certainly no decline, I hope he has turned the corner.


Did you send your vet the link in my previous post about ivermectin toxicity? Ivermectin Side Effects in Dogs | eHow


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

His alt was elevated but is going down. It is around 200. vet tells me an ingested substance and other things could raise it. His other liver enzymes are normal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

educ8m said:


> Did you send your vet the link in my previous post about ivermectin toxicity? Ivermectin Side Effects in Dogs | eHow


I did, though he is looking for something that would raise his glucose, esp since he does not have a diebetic profile.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though the bg levels are not terribbly high..I will say many diabetic pooches will have elevated ALT until BG ( blood glucose) is brought down to normal.
Normal BG levels for dogs is pretty much the same as for humans 80-120.
There is usually extra drinking and peeing when diabetes is present, BUT again it oten doesn't manifest until the Bg gets into upper 200s.
Missy was diabetic and ALT was elevated but came down to normal at regulation. Her BG was 350 at dx. 
The other symptoms Lucky has had are also common ( but for the drooling) but they usually show up at higher BG levels. 
The average age for diabetes to manifest is about 6-7 years old.

Though being overweight is a trigger for diabetes...many diabetic pooches aren't. In fact it's often where the dog has actually lost weight...even to skinny before owners realized the diabetes was present. ( Reason>> because they lack the needed insulin to carry nutrients into the body) 

Thoguh it seems there is something else going on... I think it imperative that Lucky's Bgs are monitored even if all this present problem resolves.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is helpful. At last reading it was 187 bg, but his pee remained concentrated. Vet told me normally with diebetes, urine is diluted. Definitely will monitor him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The reason with most having dilute urine is due to their excess drinking... like their body is 'telling; them to 'flush' out the excess. 
Dehydration and stress can elevate Bg levels somewhat. 

I'm curious.. are they hydrating him with fluids or is he just getting what he drinks himself?

The glucose usually doesn't show up in the urine until the bg levels reach 180-200 ( depending on individual pooch). this is when the kidneys did their filtering and excess is spilled over to urine. ( called the renal threshold)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Drinking himself.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, when sweet Lucky gets home I think you should post some pics of him. :aktion033: Of course you might have posted some and I missed them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you allowed to take him home yet??? I Do hope you can get to the bottom of this with your vet!!! It's so upsetting when our fluffs are sick!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No maybe this afternoon. They are weighing if they need to do anything or just let this run its course. I am so sad. Vet is supposed to call me again, but they are in clinic, so it might be difficult for him to get away. Not much can be done right now, just waiting. At least he is not getting worse.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just stay here with us keep your mind busy


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhh, Walter. I'm so sorry. We all can understand how you feel. It's so upsetting when they are sick. It will be ok, you'll see, and Lucky will be back home with his Daddy. If they do anything else I would want it done now, so everything is checked out. Sounds like they are thorough. Do you like his Vet?


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Saying a prayer for Lucky! It is almost harder when they are unsure what is wrong. Have faith and focus on the promising fact that he is slowly getting better. Sending tons of ALOHA your way!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Vet called, they still have no idea. Not getting better or worse. Vitals are still good. Sugar is down a bit. They will give him fluids and antibiotics as a precaution. He wasn't drooling most of the day, but has started again. They are all over the map, from toxicity to liver shunt to diabetes to head trauma to tumor to white dog shaking syndrom. In each case, there is still something not making sense. They are going to give it another night. If not, I will need to take him to Tufts or Cornell. Lucky lives in four rooms in the house, Stairs are gated off when I am not here. Very little chance for him to get into anything. He does not think it was the heartguard, because of a lack of digestive issues and lack of issues with cognition or any heart or lung abnormalities.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am sorry they couldn't be more specific. Well it could all leave as sudden as it came on by the am. How far away are you from those clinics?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, From what I've read here over years and that is not much, I think the next step is nervous system or spinal type testing correct, with a specialist. I hope not, but they probably are thinking on those lines based on the list they said. Hang in there he is no worse. Hugs!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Walter, I am just now reading this about Lucky. I am so sorry that your sweet little boy is going through this. I have no advice to give you but you sure have been given some great advice from the other SM members. Like them I care and I am saying prayers that Lucky is feeling better asap.

Sending you positive thoughts and prayersrayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just wish he could come home if they don't have further testing to do, and he is stable and eating.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, sorry for all the posts. but did they check his teeth real good, maybe xrays for some kind of infection in the root?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- just got back on to check on Lucky. I sure wish he were coming home. The extra stress of being at the hospital along with all the testing may be causing him to begin drooling again.

Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry he has to stay yet tonight but glad they are going to give him fluids.. that often helps to 'flush' the stytem. 

I know it's unlikely but any chance of his getting a dropped pill?... eaten mulch outside? 

Is he continuing to poop OK?
Did they analyze the poop? 

I think I'd also delve a bit deeper to see if under gum abcess.. or even deep seated ear infection. 

Know both Lucky... and you, are in my prayers... I know how upsetting this is for you to just not know!

..even tonsilitis.... though not common.. it does happen in dogs, though likely eating with that would be an issue because it would hurt. An under gum abcess would not necessarily prevent eating.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I took Sammie for an xray when we thought he may have swallowed a straight pin, before he xrayed him, the Vet said probably not or he would be drooling. 
That Vet said he had a small dog with a toothpick stuck in his throat once. He said it could happen with anything sharp even from certain foods, usually they break away on their own, but not always. He said he had to sedate the dog and look far enough down, and he just plucked it out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, I was spending a little bit of time looking up possible causes as to why dogs act lethargic and experience drooling. I read the same thing over and over on several links ... that there is usually a diagnosis of the dog ingesting a poisoness substance. 

I was just reading that even fabric softeners can be poisoness to dogs. This is a learning experience for me! Just when I think I have everything covered to protect Snowball ... something else seems to pop up to be concerned about!

I just wanted to also share that when Snowball's liver enzymes were so high and he was sick ... the internist said that palm tree plants are yet another plant that can be highly toxic if any part of the plant is ingested by our fluffs. We do happen to have one of those ... so, I pruned the lower branches ... just to be on the safe side. 

Also, I am paranoid about the azeleas in our back yard. Every once in a while a petal will fall off and be on the bottom of our shoes as we come inside. However, we take off our shoes ... but, still, one can somehow always find it's way onto the carpet. Snowball does seem to be attracted to stuff like that.

So many things to worry about our fluff babies picking up. When my husband, Felix comes home from playing golf, and especially and during the cooler days when he wears slacks ... he has to change into other clothes right away. I always worry what kind of chemicals are sprayed on the beautiful golf course grass and landscaping.

Walter, I keep on checking in to see how Lucky is doing. I think a lot of us just want to keep you company so that you don't feel so alone. Most of us know the feeling of what it's like when we don't know what is causing our fluff babies discomfort and pain. I have a feeling by tomorrow Lucky will be feeling much better. Prayers and positive thoughts continue for your precious one.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Again My Friend Thinking of You Both.*
*Wish I had advise Walter. But I Can sure pray for Lucky****
*You Hang in there. Thinking of you both.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So far the best guesses are a toxin, head trauma, maybe neurological issue, and get this, maybe a tumor. They are grasping at straws. If it were a toxin, he should be exhibiting gum discoloration and or digestive issues. He should als be getting better or worse. Head trauma makes the most sense but there is very little opportunity for it.

Thanks everyone for their support - not eating or sleeping a lot. It will be a different dr on the case in the morning. I know he consulted with his co-vets, but this will be a new set of eyes.

I have had two dogs with epilepsy, so I have seen nuerological issues, and this does not seem like one. I see no evidence of cognitive issues.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm reading this late, hope Lucky will be ok. 

Many years ago when my Aussie was young, I was warned about the dangers of ivermectin. My vet DIDN'T believe me, and wouldn't until I could dig up peer to peer proof. 
I finally found a research paper from Washington State Univ. it is toxic to the herding breeds, and can be for any other. I really would like to see you push this idea with your vet. I have only used it once with Spookie, and had cut it in half. My vet said not to do that, as the med is not equally distributed in that hunk of stuff.

I really feel that's what it is.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am switching him to sentinel. But if it is heartguard, would the fluids help flush it out. I am not convinced it is not the heartguard. I will do some pubmed searches to see what I find..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> So far the best guesses are a toxin, head trauma, maybe neurological issue, and get this, maybe a tumor. They are grasping at straws. If it were a toxin, he should be exhibiting gum discoloration and or digestive issues. He should als be getting better or worse. Head trauma makes the most sense but there is very little opportunity for it.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support - not eating or sleeping a lot. It will be a different dr on the case in the morning. I know he consulted with his co-vets, but this will be a new set of eyes.
> 
> I have had two dogs with epilepsy, so I have seen nuerological issues, and this does not seem like one. I see no evidence of cognitive issues.


Maybe it is a head trauma. Does Lucky get super excited when you return home from somewhere or if someone knocks on your door.? 

I always worry about Snowball when someone knocks on the door ... and, when Felix comes in the door from outside. Snowball goes crazy making zoomies ... and, more than once he has bumped into something ... and, has even flipped over. Every time it has given me the closet thing to a heart attack! I swear I don't understand how he hasn't gotten hurt or has had a concussion. ( I have been working on training him to get his tuggie toy and "celebrate" ... and, it's starting to work and distract him from doing the zoomies and circling) 

Well, it does sound like toxins are being ruled out. I do think it will be good for another vet to give a second opinion tomorrow ... especially if Lucky doesn't improve tonight. Even if the current vet is excellent ... it's not unusual for another vet to come up with a diagnosis that is more on target.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

prayers for Lucky... :heart:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, did you by any chance purchase the HG over the internet? There is a sticky thread about this issue and the drugs being unsafe. Just thinking of anything possible? If so, I found these 2 links in that thread about pesticides, don't know if they will help. 

http://www.epa.gov/opp00001/factshee...ilerfactsh.pdf

Counterfeit Pesticide Products for Dogs and Cats | Pesticides | US EPA


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Got it directly from the vet. Logically I know they can better care for him than I can overnight, but I miss the little guy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That is what I figured. The pesticide article may have some clues, I'm not sure. Oh I know how you miss him. When Sammie had leg surgery it was really hard on me without him. But I didn't have the worry you have associated with Lucky's stay. I hope they sort this out tomorrow. I feel really bad for you and Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can not begin to thank everyone so much for their kind words and suggestions. I hope that if I can sleep tonight, when I get up in the morning, the vet tells me there is improvement. They told me to call around 11 I have a day of vacation tomorrow, so I can pcik him up right away if there is an improvement.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Still have Lucky in my prayers. I know how hard it is to have them sick.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

spookiesmom said:


> I'm reading this late, hope Lucky will be ok.
> 
> Many years ago when my Aussie was young, I was warned about the dangers of ivermectin. My vet DIDN'T believe me, and wouldn't until I could dig up peer to peer proof.
> I finally found a research paper from Washington State Univ. it is toxic to the herding breeds, and can be for any other. I really would like to see you push this idea with your vet. I have only used it once with Spookie, and had cut it in half. My vet said not to do that, as the med is not equally distributed in that hunk of stuff.
> ...


My friend whose dog died within 24 hours of giving her ivermectin, had an emergency vet who also was very hesitant to say it was the ivermectin, although the dog got sick within hours and had almost every symptom listed as ivermectin toxicity AND was a breed known to be sensitive to it. :smpullhair:

Another article states: "_Diagnosing ivermectin toxicity involves taking the patient’s history, performing a thorough physical exam, and blood tests to determine the serum ivermectin concentration." "The good news is most dogs respond well to treatment for ivermectin toxicosis, and the prognosis is very good if supportive care is given early and aggressively.

Depending on how much ivermectin is ingested and the sensitivity of the patient, treatment can be lengthy, and symptoms can take several weeks to disappear."_ Use Ivermectin with Extreme Caution

So sorry that Lucky has to spend the night at the hospital again. I can only imagine your distress. Is it possible to ask the vet to do another blood test to determine the serum ivermectin concentration?

Hugs to you. :hugging:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to ask about active charcoal therapy. I am hoping the fluids help flush things out if there is something foreign in his system.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter I just got on line and spent time reading the updates, I know your worried and stressed, I would be also, I am praying, I do hope you rest well tonight, it's hard but you need your rest so when little Lucky gets home he will need all your attention. 
Praying God's hand of healing on little Lucky, I will keep checkin in


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Walter I am so sorry you are having to go through all this stress. I can imagine how worried you must be. I am praying they figure this out real soon and Lucky can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - have been gone and was hoping when I got back to see that Lucky was doing better and home with you. At least he hasn't worsened so be thankful for that and they can keep monitoring and treating him. I hope whatever it is gets flushed out. Happy a new doc will take a look tomorrow. 
I'm still of the opinion it's the Heartguard especially since he had those off days once a month - probably coinciding with the meds. Like someone else mentioned, I have kept a journal of health problems for my human son and for Tyler. Really helps with the detective work and seeing patterns. 
I wish one of us lived near you and could help get you through this but at least we're here for you virtually. I agree that if you have to go further for any diagnosis it would be worth going to Tufts or Cornell. Hoping that won't be necessary. Sending you and Lucky hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I'm so sad for you. I know how much you miss your little guy and how stressed you must be. And being at home alone doesn't help. Sure glad that you have this forum to turn to. It's not the same as someone being with you, but it sure helps to know how many of us care and that we're all trying to think "outside the box" with you.

What about the possibility of him getting even a little sliver of onion while you were cooking. I thought of this as I was cutting an onion for dinner and a little piece slid off the counter and Tilly was right there -- I yelled drop it and she did.

Continuing to send prayers and positive energy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - have been gone and was hoping when I got back to see that Lucky was doing better and home with you. At least he hasn't worsened so be thankful for that and they can keep monitoring and treating him. I hope whatever it is gets flushed out. Happy a new doc will take a look tomorrow.
> I'm still of the opinion it's the Heartguard especially since he had those off days once a month - probably coinciding with the meds. Like someone else mentioned, I have kept a journal of health problems for my human son and for Tyler. Really helps with the detective work and seeing patterns.
> I wish one of us lived near you and could help get you through this but at least we're here for you virtually. I agree that if you have to go further for any diagnosis it would be worth going to Tufts or Cornell. Hoping that won't be necessary. Sending you and Lucky hugs.:grouphug:


Thanks I miss him so much. Tufts is about an hour and a half from here and Luck does not travel well. I really need him here with me. I don't disagree about heartguard, but the course of action with heartguard is supportive therapy, which he is getting now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Walter -- I'm so sad for you. I know how much you miss your little guy and how stressed you must be. And being at home alone doesn't help. Sure glad that you have this forum to turn to. It's not the same as someone being with you, but it sure helps to know how many of us care and that we're all trying to think "outside the box" with you.
> 
> What about the possibility of him getting even a little sliver of onion while you were cooking. I thought of this as I was cutting an onion for dinner and a little piece slid off the counter and Tilly was right there -- I yelled drop it and she did.
> 
> Continuing to send prayers and positive energy.


Possible but he eats small amount of onion all the time without issue.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Early you said you have day lilies in your yard. I know that some kinds of lilies are toxic. Maybe the day lilies are too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Early you said you have day lilies in your yard. I know that some kinds of lilies are toxic. Maybe the day lilies are too.


Day lillies are nontoxic to dogs and people. Toxic to cats. Some people use them in salads.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How are you holding up Walter! Just checking up on you


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers Walter for you and Lucky. Maybe tomorrow things will be better.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers, hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hope you're getting some much needed rest. Continuing prayers for Lucky.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Walter so sorry to hear about Lucky. Please let us know how she is doing tomorrow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, got up early this AM to check on you before starting a hard packing day---you get prayer in the night when I awake. I know exactly how you feel as Kitzel poisoned himself once. I think this sounds similar, but he was totally non-responsive. 
When my Kitzi poisoned himself he got fluids & charcoal slurry (I am not sure what else). The thing to watch is to have him rechecked later after he comes home as the liver can really take a hit. We had him on meds for weeks afterward---maybe up to a month, and then we did lots of liver support to bring down the enzymes, along w. a special liver diet for a month. He made a remarkable recovery by God's good grace. 
I hope you find an answer soon. Not knowing something for me is the worst. It does sound like it could be the ivermectin. 
Regarding the glucose---many things can be instrumental here & it might be a totally unrelated issue, but one to keep an eye on. 
You are doing a good job. . . Lucky is, indeed, living up to his name! Keep trying to get some rest. He needs you more now than ever to be in good form. Hugs from afar.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:goodpost:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, I was spending a little bit of time looking up possible causes as to why dogs act lethargic and experience drooling. I read the same thing over and over on several links ... that there is usually a diagnosis of the dog ingesting a poisoness substance.
> 
> I was just reading that even fabric softeners can be poisoness to dogs. This is a learning experience for me! Just when I think I have everything covered to protect Snowball ... something else seems to pop up to be concerned about!
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Marie, you always give such thoughtful & helpful answers! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm about ready for bed, Walter know you and Lucky are being prayed for 24 hrs. that's what's so special about sm. We care about one another and our babies. I'll check in the morning, sweet sleep Walter


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Walter, just checking up on lucky. Did they check an Ammonia level? The thing that strikes me is that you say he is lethargic. That is one word that is often mis-understood by people not in the medical field. Being truly lethargic is very serious and I'm wondering if has has a subtle alteration in mental status. I really hope it's not any form of encephalopathy . A lumbar puncture may be important, but since he is receiving antibiotics, it may have sterilized the CSF (although it can still be useful to check other CSF markers). On the other hand, If what he has is toxin/ingestion mediated, time should let the body clear the substance but you should monitor for late effects on the end-organs. 

Prayers for you two ::hug::


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter I am hoping you get better news this morning and he will be back in your arms!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is sleeping right now, he had a quiet night. The vet will not be in for a while, and will call after examining him. I slept a bit last night, though I really can not eat. It has been a day and a half, but it seems like weeks since he has been home.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Hope Lucky is alright. Thoughts and prayers sent his and your way


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Walter just checking in with you. I am crossing my fingers and toes that your baby will come home today!!!! I know that feeling of not being able to eat, having your stomache in knots!!! I am praying that they can resolve this issue!!!! Keep us all updated.....................


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, just checking in...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in Walter.

It seems the only time ... that time seems to stand still ... is when we are on pins and needles, waiting and worrying about a loved one.

I pray you have good news to share with us about Lucky later this morning.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm fairly new and I felt weird posting at first but I just wanted to let you know that I have been praying for your little boy and for you as well. I'm not really sure what is up but I know that you are very worried and during times like this, it helps to know that you have your spoiledmaltese family's support. I figured I'd add in one more message of support and love.

Get well soon Lucky! Hang in there Lucky's Dad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> :goodpost: Marie, you always give such thoughtful & helpful answers!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Awwww ... Thank you, Sandi. I try.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just spoke to the vet. She thinks he is doing a little better. His alt and glucose has come down. His glucose is 97. Still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping fine. Heart and lungs good. They want to keep him another night, do bat test tomorrow morning. He does not seem as dull as he was, but still not himself, he is walking around, but missteps every once in a while.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Just spoke to the vet. She thinks he is doing a little better. His alt and glucose has come down. His glucose is 97. Still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping fine. Heart and lungs good. They want to keep him another night, do bat test tomorrow morning. He does not seem as dull as he was, but still not himself, he is walking around, but missteps every once in a while.


Glad to hear Lucky seems to be improving. Do they know yet what caused this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Just spoke to the vet. She thinks he is doing a little better. His alt and glucose has come down. His glucose is 97. Still eating, drinking, peeing, pooping fine. Heart and lungs good. They want to keep him another night, do bat test tomorrow morning. He does not seem as dull as he was, but still not himself, he is walking around, but missteps every once in a while.


That sounds like positive news, Walter. 

Do you plan to visit Lucky ... Or, does the vet not recommend doing so?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good news, but sad that he cannot come home!!! Just one more night Walter!!!! Hang in there at least there seems to be an improvment!!! How come they have to do the BAT test tomorow???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great idea Walter to go ahead w/BAT---had they done this one before? 
I know you are eager to bring Lucky home, but he is in good hands there---it is you we have to be concerned about! Keep positive & remember that we are here (well, sort of)!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was asked that by the vet - she is unsure if it would be a good or bad thing visiting him. I am also uncertain if I will not break down seeing him, so I am so torn. He seems restful and content right now. I really wanted to take him home.

They still have no idea what is going on.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

If he is content and ok....................... then I would wait, as I have a sneaky feeling that you would break down!!!! I know I would be in the cage with my three!!! I wish there was an animal hospital that had that option for getting a private room to stay with your pet.................. just like a human hospital!!! Walter I am so sorry my heart is breaking for you!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Good news, but sad that he cannot come home!!! Just one more night Walter!!!! Hang in there at least there seems to be an improvment!!! How come they have to do the BAT test tomorow???


They want to see if there is a liver issue. They need to do an overnight fast, and he has eaten today. They test fasting, then 2 hours after a meal. His alt was just over 200 when he went in. To me this sounds high, but not extremely high. Liver issues can lead to neurological issues. 

Staying an extra day may help him, the antibiotics and fluids may be having an possitive affect on him.

I know they are doing the best they can, and he certainly is not getting worse and maybe getting a little bit better. But right now the dignosis is he does not seem like himself.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Walter, I have been where you are and I know how hard it is..from what you are telling us about Luck's status today, I really think he will be fine..I am glad they are going ahead with the BAT...hang in there..sometimes it can be hard to figure out..like I said, if they could talk and tell us what's wrong, it would be easier...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh so hard. I agree if he is resting and content, fight the urge of a visit because he won't understand why you are not there to take him home. Paws crossed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checking to on you and Lucky and sending hugs to both of you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Walter))) I'm just now seeing this. I will certainly be praying for Lucky and for you. I've read every single post and it's so touching, the outpouring of love and concern our SM family always brings forth. Big hugs.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't been online much the last few weeks. But saw this...

Prayers and pats to Lucky....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> They want to see if there is a liver issue. They need to do an overnight fast, and he has eaten today. They test fasting, then 2 hours after a meal. His alt was just over 200 when he went in. To me this sounds high, but not extremely high. Liver issues can lead to neurological issues.
> 
> Staying an extra day may help him, the antibiotics and fluids may be having an possitive affect on him.
> 
> I know they are doing the best they can, and he certainly is not getting worse and maybe getting a little bit better. But right now the dignosis is he does not seem like himself.


Morning Walter - just two things. 
They do NOT have to fast him for a bat. That is pretty well known now. They could have done it today, if they know how. They can be tricky. Lucky does not have signs of a shunt IMO. 
I would go ahead and take him Tufts now, to see a neurologist at this point if he were mine. 
Sending hugs!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Have they run a blood test for Cushing's disease.............. just throwing it in there just in case...................


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Lucky.
Hang in there Walter. I know it can be so scary when they don't know what is wrong. But it does sound like he is improving. Hopefully the fluids are flushing something out of his system, and he will continue to get better and better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They mentioned cushings, but dismissed it because of the normal blood panels for whit ecells. His sugar is back in normal range. They will keep him overnight and maybe the fluids and antibiotics and keeping him calm have an affect. I am still hoping it was something he ingested, if not, I will bring him to Tufts on Wednesday, if I can get an appointment.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I'm glad that he seems to be improving and that he is content. If he is content, I would not go and see him. I know that is hard for you, but when Tilly was ill with HGE and in ER, I broke down and I think it made it worse for her. 

It doesn't sound like liver shunt, imho. As I said earlier -- he may get better and you may never know what caused this. It has happened to a lot of us. 

Anyway, continuing prayers for you and Lucky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter, I would go ahead and try and set up the appt now. You can always cx it if not needed. 
Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - sounds like things are still improving so best if they stay the course. I don't think I'd go because i di think you'll break down and upset him more unless there's some place there you can see him but he can't see you. Still pyaying for him. I think there's also Angels hosp in boston, unless thats what tufts is called.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad things are improving but I know how hard this is for you. I think I'd not visit too, especially since I know I'd start crying and that would just make things worse for your baby. Sending good thoughts and virtual hugs - to you both!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - sounds like things are still improving so best if they stay the course. I don't think I'd go because i di think you'll break down and upset him more unless there's some place there you can see him but he can't see you. Still pyaying for him. I think there's also Angels hosp in boston, unless thats what tufts is called.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tufts is the foster hospital just outside Worcester.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad he's doing better, so many of us are praying, hang in there Walter, soon you will have your little Lucky


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in on Lucky! Walter, did you say Lucky's step/walking was off some? If so I would make an appointment at Tufts where they can do further testing. (((hugs)))


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Checking in on Lucky today and sending hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - checking in with you and seeing how Lucky's doing tonight. Did you call the vet techs to see how he is? I know that tomorrow can't come soon enough. Sending you (((hugs)))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinkin of you and Lucky tonight


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Still praying for Lucky. Hope he's improving!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Walter, I'm so sorry that Lucky's been in the hospital, hopefully the vets will figure what's wrong and get him on the road to recovery. I'll keep Lucky in my prayers.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just popping in to see how you are holding up!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wishing you love and peace during this waiting period. I hope he makes a full recovery and that he returns to good health.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Lucky is a bit worse tonight, he is a bit more restless and started circling this afternoon. Vet tells me that Lucky seems to have better moments and not so good ones. I had remained hopeful that Luck would be OK, but for the first time, I am having the thought he might not. 

Currently, he is stable, blood tests are normal. His sugar was 97. I am taking him to Tufts for more evaluation, but I am sad and my hope does not remain strong. The potential list of illnesses that resolve well are diminishing. He should have show signs of improvement by now with the supportive therapies he is getting. The conditions that remain do not have such promising outcomes.

I am sorry for such as depressing post. I just need to be honest with myself. 

I want to thank everyone for being so supportive, it has been a tremendous comfort in a very stressful situation, I know that many of you have gone through the same thing and some have even lost your little ones. Miracles do happen everyday and perhaps tomorrow we will see one in him. 

Please do not read this and think that I will not continue to fight to get Lucky well or that I am giving up. I will never give up on him. However, I am bearing the sadness that such a sweet innocent baby, the most precious thing in my life has been taken so ill. 

I debated with myself about posting something this depressing, but I need to get these thoughts out. Please no one be sad, but take comfort in your own little ones. 

I will probably not be on tomorrow much if at all, I need to regroup. I have no doubt that you will all be there as Luck and I continue this journey. Thank you for helping me through this.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Prayers for you and Lucky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

wkomorow said:


> Possible but he eats small amount of onion all the time without issue.


Have you told your vet that Lucky eats a small amount of onion all the time?

Hemolytic anemia is caused by eating onions. 

*About 600 to 800 grams of onions can cause acute toxicity. Your pet can also become poisoned by eating extremely small amounts of onions over a period of time. 
*
Pets and Onions

It's a long shot since Lucky doesn't have the digestive symptoms, but it is worth mentioning to your vet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- continuing prayers for Lucky and for you. Hopefully Tufts will have an answer. 

I am sad for you but I also know that there is still a lot of hope as Lucky's vitals, blood work, test, etc. are all good and he's eating, sleeping, peeing and pooping normally which are all excellent signs. 

Marj -- I thought the same thing when I had originally mentioned onions and saw Walter's response. But it is a long shot.

Walter - remember that when my DH first got sick with Cardiomyopathy, they gave him 6 months - 2 years to live and he managed to make it for 20 years, almost to the day of his original diagnosis, so miracles do happen every day and Lucky is going to be one of those. We just have to find out exactly what's causing this and then look for the treatment. 

Tufts is excellent and I know that they will be able to help.

Hugs to you. I know how hard this is for you, especially after the year you've had with your Mother's passing. Hope that you're feeling all the love we have for you and for Lucky. Wish I could reach through the computer and give you a REAL hug!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Walter, I'm really sorry about this. Really hope he pulls through soon so he can be back home with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Lucky. Just hoping Tufts can come up with some answers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you told your vet that Lucky eats a small amount of onion all the time?
> 
> Hemolytic anemia is caused by eating onions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, Marj. I had wondered about the small amounts of onions, too, and forgot to suggest Walter mention that to vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad news indeed, but we are with you in pursuing an answer! 
How old exactly is Lucky? 
Hang in there friend & we will do the same! Big hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks everyone. Lucky is a bit worse tonight, he is a bit more restless and started circling this afternoon. Vet tells me that Lucky seems to have better moments and not so good ones. I had remained hopeful that Luck would be OK, but for the first time, I am having the thought he might not.
> 
> Currently, he is stable, blood tests are normal. His sugar was 97. I am taking him to Tufts for more evaluation, but I am sad and my hope does not remain strong. The potential list of illnesses that resolve well are diminishing. He should have show signs of improvement by now with the supportive therapies he is getting. The conditions that remain do not have such promising outcomes.
> 
> ...


Walter ... 

Your SM family is here not only for the more fun and happier times ... but, for the more stressful and depressing times, too. I am glad you feel comfortable enough sharing what you are truly feeling. Anyone with a heart understands and will be there for you. There are many caring hearts here for you.

Although I know it has probably been best for you not to see Lucky the past couple of days ... maybe he is circling because he is feeling anxious about missing you? I hope that is all it is.

Prayers and positve thoughts continue for you and Lucky.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending love, best wishes, and prayers for a better tomorrow. Keep hanging in there. I know it's hard sometimes. Try to get some rest so you can continue your fight for Lucky. We're here with you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> Sending love, best wishes, and prayers for a better tomorrow. Keep hanging in there. I know it's hard sometimes. Try to get some rest so you can continue your fight for Lucky. We're here with you.


What she said! Walter, praying that you get some answers tomorrow!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-I am sorry he is not better but I am glad your headed to tufts. It's been 5 days and as Lynn said his vitals are good and I too wonder as Marie if he is starting to circle because he wants you. Try not to worry too much till they see him. 

Tell tufts about his new HW meds, that new frozen food he ate last week (take it if you still have it) his diet any food not a dog food and also fact that he choked on his food recently. 
If not already, write it all down. I know, I'm bossy.. lol...I just want this baby home with his daddy...
Plus, might be a clue somewhere...Drive safely...Hugs to you buddy!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Walter, sending lots of prayers your way. I have Lucky in my thoughts...I will continue praying that he feels better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for an answer and a good outcome . Get well little buddy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope Tufts will be able to figure it out and you guys will be safe at home and making up for lost snuggle time. Take care.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying very hard for Lucky to get better real soon. I also agree with Marie's thought that maybe he is just restless because he is missing Daddy and wants to go home. Just know that we all worry right along with you because we can all put ourselves in your position and we know how worried and depressed we would feel if it were our fluff sick. Do not apologize for feeling sad, worried and depressed.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Little Lucky is 3. He had a restful night, but they haven't done much with him this morning, except take the blood for the BAT test.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Walter.. prayers continue for Lucky! I think we all can understand very well your concern. Not having 'answers" is always a bit unnerving! However the fact that the elevations he had in blood work are down seems to be a good sign. 'Something" made them go up and maybe all the 'flushing' ..and time... are getting that 'whatever' out of his system.

As to the 'circling'..I've read a dog might do this when under stress, and since this is a new development ( if I'm understanding that correctly).. it could well be simply that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It is good his blood tests are normal...I agree he is probably missing you...and a bit bored..this could account for the circling...he is in the hospital, after all...I bet when he gets home, he will settle down..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hang in there Walter! We're all behind you! Prayers for Lucky!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Walter, I am so glad Lucky had a good night.
Please don't be hard on yourself for being sad. Right now you are stuck in this horrible waiting period of not knowing what is wrong. You can't make a plan to help him since you don't know what is wrong. It is just the most horrible stress. Hang in there. We are here for you and Lucky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Little Lucky is 3. He had a restful night, but they haven't done much with him this morning, except take the blood for the BAT test.


Walter-Remember Maltese can test higher on a BAT and not have a liver shunt. Vets I used went by a scale (if my memory serves me normal is 11-15 for post feeding draw). But some dont know its higher up to 25 for Maltese. And many Maltese like my Sammie are not sick but the bile acids were #57. If you take him to tufts they might repeat their own. 
Hope your feeling stronger today. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

thinking of you and lucky!! sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Walter its ok if you need to break down!!!! Thats why we are here for!!! Your SM family are here to be your backbone to push you to continue on and to be strong!!!! Keep marching forward Walter............. I know in my heart that Lucky will pull through!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - never apologize here for what's in your heart and on your mind. We all understand and support you every step of the way. We know how devoted your are to Lucky, how much he means to you and that you will do whatever it takes to get to the bottom of this and try to make things normal again. Don't give up. Things, bloodwise, do look better and maybe the circling is missing you and boredom. I do think, as much as Lucky doesn't like riding in a car, that Tufts is a good idea. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Walter-Remember Maltese can test higher on a BAT and not have a liver shunt. Vets I used went by a scale (if my memory serves me normal is 11-15 for post feeding draw). But some dont know its higher up to 25 for Maltese. And many Maltese like my Sammie are not sick but the bile acids were #57. If you take him to tufts they might repeat their own.
> Hope your feeling stronger today. :wub:


This is an excellent point to bring up. About 75% of Maltese do not have post draw numbers in the normal range, but are perfectly healthy with no symptoms of anything being wrong and NO liver shunt. Both my girls have higher than normal BAT numbers. 

I know you can't wait to get Lucky in your arms again. Hang in there.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Walter, this is breaking my heart! I hope your little boy starts feeling better and they find the cause of this. We're sending you and Lucky lots of love from Texas!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending you and Lucky an SM :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter - thinking of you and Lucky this morning and sending positive energy your way. Continuing prayers.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Will continue to send prayers and good vibes Lucky's way... hang in there, Walter, we are all here supporting you... :heart:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Walter just checking up on you..............


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter, praying for Lucky and you


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Any updates Walter????


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The vet just called Lucky is feeling a lot better this afternoon; they tell me there is a marked improvement. They want to call at 5 and if he continues to pick him up to take him home and see how he does there.

More detailed description in just a few minutes - I just wanted to share it with everyone. Obviously I will not be totally convinced until I see it for myself.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - just saw this. Many fingers, toes and paws crossed. Maybe he just had to get whatever it was out of his system. Can't wait until you see him. :chili: You two will need to sleep the rest of the week.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Walter. :chili: Praying your little boy is himself again. What a blessing. Thanks for sharing news with us. We are all here every step way with you and Lucky. :wub: Go little Lucky boy!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed that you can take your baby home tonight!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

That is good news Walter! Please know Lucky has been in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this post. I prayer you can take Lucky home tonight. I will keep praying for your baby.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, so happy Lucky is improving. Praying he is better and can come home today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Obviously I need to be guarded, but certainly I don't want to be. He is very active this afternoon, his head is no longer tilting, no longer going in circles or pacing, unsure if he is still drooling. He had a fasting BAT test this morning, his results were 112 before 127 after. Late in the morning, he began throw up, three or four times. It included what looked like leaves and pine needles. After that he sprang to life.

Is this over? Don't know. Could there be a big disappointment at 5? I hope not. Could there have been several things going on? Maybe. One possibility is that he has MVD and the raw instinct bites triggered an episode. He does not go out much, be we wer out on Thursday a little while on the front yard, Could some of the pine bark been on the grass where he could have gotten it? Could the increase protein and an upset stomach cause this bad of a reaction? Could he really have has Vestibular disease, or even worse a tumor. Could the Vestibular contribute to this? Could a tumor no longer be pressing and causing discomfort? Could it be in part due to the heartguard?

The vet recommends seeing how tonight goes at home and if he has a setback to get a referral to Tufts for testing. He said he does not want to put Lucky through a lot of testing if he doesn't need it. To take a deep breadth and in a couple of weeks lay out a course of action to rule out MVD or other issues. 

I will post tonight after I get home. Maybe my optimism will still be high. i starting to know what manic depressives feel.

Lucky has gone from being a mostly inside dog to an only inside dog.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed that he can come home tonight.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They can be little hoovers! Why they feel the need to eat anything is beyond me, but it does happen. I hope you will both be safe and sound at home tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Walter---good news!
I have read before that the oils from pine needles, while not toxic, can cause excessive drooling! So maybe that is part of Luck's issue?
We will watch w/you when he comes home & pray for quick healing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Walter. :chili: Praying your little boy is himself again. What a blessing. Thanks for sharing news with us. We are all here every step way with you and Lucky. :wub: Go little Lucky boy!!


Ditto!!!

Walter, when you are reunited with Lucky ...maybe you can ask someone at the vet's office to take a picture for you with Lucky. I am sure Lucky will be full of happy energy and giving you lots of puppy doggie kisses!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Walter.. came to see if an update and am so happy to see such a good one!!!!! :chili: 
I know ... we should be 'cautiously' optimistic.. but will bet a dollar to a donut that it was the leaves/pine needles causing the problem! Now that they are out of his system I bet he'll be fine! Just have that gut feeling!:thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Walter, your lastest update brought a little joyful tear to my eyes. I pray your boy will be home with you, feeling fine and dandy this very afternoon and that you'll both sleep very well tonight! Great big hugs!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

wkomorow said:


> Obviously I need to be guarded, but certainly I don't want to be. He is very active this afternoon, his head is no longer tilting, no longer going in circles or pacing, unsure if he is still drooling. He had a fasting BAT test this morning, his results were 112 before 127 after. Late in the morning, he began throw up, three or four times. It included what looked like leaves and pine needles. After that he sprang to life.
> 
> Is this over? Don't know. Could there be a big disappointment at 5? I hope not. Could there have been several things going on? Maybe. One possibility is that he has MVD and the raw instinct bites triggered an episode. He does not go out much, be we wer out on Thursday a little while on the front yard, Could some of the pine bark been on the grass where he could have gotten it? Could the increase protein and an upset stomach cause this bad of a reaction? Could he really have has Vestibular disease, or even worse a tumor. Could the Vestibular contribute to this? Could a tumor no longer be pressing and causing discomfort? Could it be in part due to the heartguard?
> 
> ...


Fabulous news!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well just baby steps Walter baby steps!!!! Just that its good news that he is improving!!! But I get ya..... walking on egg shells!!! Hang in there!!!!! you are at least one step ahead rather than two steps back!!!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Walter, I'm so happy to hear that your baby is feeling more like himself today. You've both been through quite an ordeal! 

Wishing you and your pup smooooooth sailing from here on


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is fantastic news. It definitely sounds to me that it was from the pine needles. Hopefully now it is all out of his system and he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Walter.. came to see if an update and am so happy to see such a good one!!!!! :chili:
> I know ... we should be 'cautiously' optimistic.. but will bet a dollar to a donut that it was the leaves/pine needles causing the problem!
> Now that they are out of his system I bet he'll be fine! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Pun intended?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wonderful news. He got it out of his system! What a brave boy you have, I'm so happy that I'm a little emotional right now. Can't wait for the next great update. Give him lots of kisses from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This is great news! 
The fact that he sprang back to life after throwing up really makes it seem that was the problem. Hoping and praying that is all it was.
Continued good thoughts and prayers that Lucky is back to his usual self for good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still praying, Walter I am so happy, I know you don't want to get over excited, but I really feel he's going to be ok, especially when he see's his daddy:wub:


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

So happy for you and Lucky! He must be feeling better after getting rid of the "junk" in his tummy! Both you and Lucky are getting good vibes and prayers from literally all over the world! 

Looking forward to the next update and continuing to send aloha your way!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Walter....I am so glad to hear that Lucky is improving. Now I will pray that pine bark was the culprit and this whole episode is now complete for you and sweet Lucky.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Walter, I'm so happy you've had good news and Lucky is doing better. I'm glad you could come here for advice and an ear...we're all here for each other.

And did you see the post about onions #187 ?? And since you mentioned pine needles, could they have been needles from Yews in your yard ? they are toxic too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can not express how touched I am by everyone's kindness. We had a little setback, Luck did not come home. He has been repeatedly vomiting and its his dog food in the vomit. They want to give him some medication for nausea and keep him on fluids for the night. Looks like tomorrow afternoon is the day.

I am not upset at all. He remains active, no head tilting, fatigue, etc. He is sure footed and walks in a straight line. His mental state is close to normal. So I am very happy that he is out of danger. All the really scary symptoms are gone. Right now they feel they can control the nausea and keep him hydrated, but given all he has gone through they want to do it there. I miss the little one and I am disappointed, but for the first time in days, I really feel relieved. I am hunger and I will certainly sleep tonight knowing my baby is doing so much better - just a little shall we say yucky.

I am off to the supermarket, I am starved. But I wanted to post this. You will hear from me after 5 tomorrow, when I expect there will be a different poster. Luck likes to talk about himself.

Again the kindness all of you have shown is beyond words,.

They do want to check his liver functions in about a week or so, and I will be asking advice from all of you asI go through it. There is no indication of a shunt, but maybe MVD which was made worse by the basic instincts I gave him. I certainly will be very careful about his proteins.

Hugs back to all of you for your tremendous support.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sorry that Lucky had a set back. but I am happy for you both that he will be home tomorrow!! Looking forward to tomorrows post.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - so sorry that Lucky's not home with you tonight but this all sounds so much better. I think the pine stuff did a number and then add some other things and it might have thrown him into overload. Maybe Lucky's waiting for you to be fed and well rested before he comes home and has to take care of you? :HistericalSmiley: Okay, maybe not.:blush: But it certainly seems like things are better and he's in the right place if he's throwing up a lot so that he can remain hydrated through fluids. 
I sure hope that you have insurance, Walter. This has been a long hospital stay. Have a good night. :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am beyond happy tonight for you Walter :aktion033: but I guess he needs to get his tummy straight before he comes home tomorrow. you sound great, what a blessing!! :wub: I agree with Sue, you need to eat and rest for lucky. lol. 

PS-If they used that fatty food for the BAT could be making him sick. BATS should done with the dogs normal food now (but not all Vets do yet) and non fasting too. When you repeat his tests take Dr Center & Tobias guidelines. that fatty food could possibly contribute to his elevated levels too. And stress plays a role too. Good idea to do it over. 
xxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: so happy for you, get that sleep, that boy will be looking forward to coming home:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> I am beyond happy tonight for you Walter :aktion033: but I guess he needs to get his tummy straight before he comes home tomorrow. you sound great, what a blessing!! :wub: I agree with Sue, you need to eat and rest for lucky. lol.
> 
> PS-*If they used that fatty food for the BAT could be making him sick. BATS should done with the dogs normal food now (but not all Vets do yet) and non fasting too. When you repeat his tests take Dr Center & Tobias guidelines. that fatty food could possibly contribute to his elevated levels too. And stress plays a role too. Good idea to do it over.*
> xxxx


Good point, Kandis.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Walter, hang in...it will all be okay. Take care of yourself so you can be there for Lucky. Prayers and hugs!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I am beyond happy tonight for you Walter :aktion033: but I guess he needs to get his tummy straight before he comes home tomorrow. you sound great, what a blessing!! :wub: I agree with Sue, you need to eat and rest for lucky. lol.
> 
> PS-If they used that fatty food for the BAT could be making him sick. BATS should done with the dogs normal food now (but not all Vets do yet) and non fasting too. When you repeat his tests take Dr Center & Tobias guidelines. that fatty food could possibly contribute to his elevated levels too. And stress plays a role too. Good idea to do it over.
> xxxx


Thanks so much. I will bring the guidelines. I am really not worried about his liver, I think that it is secondary to the issues he experienced. Lynn was right we may never know definitively what this was. I certainly want to do everything possible to make sure it doesn't happen again. I will be so thrilled when I get him home and can evaluate him myself.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will be happy when lucky is well and your happy!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Whatever it was, it sounds like Lucky has turned the corner and is getting everything bad out of his system. Praying that he does well tonight and can come home tomorrow.

Hugs to you Walter, and prayers continuing for Lucky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks so much. I will bring the guidelines. I am really not worried about his liver, I think that it is secondary to the issues he experienced. Lynn was right we may never know definitively what this was. I certainly want to do everything possible to make sure it doesn't happen again. I will be so thrilled when I get him home and can evaluate him myself.


Walter-all the info is here in health forum for a BAT. I was told many things can skew it. That stuff in his belly must been so uncomfortable, then add the BAT food on top of it. :yucky:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They do want to check his liver functions in about a week or so, and I will be asking advice from all of you asI go through it. There is no indication of a shunt, but maybe MVD which was made worse by the basic instincts I gave him. I certainly will be very careful about his proteins.
[/QUOTE]
This is what happened to my Eva! I fed her chicken breast and my vet said this could have influenced her high liver values..she has MVD and is doing very well now..Lucky will be fine...:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just so you know, miracles really do happen! My friend went into surgery this morning to have cancer cut out of his liver. This is at MD Anderson in Houston, so they know what they are doing. No cancer found! Miracles do happen!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Night night Walter. Rest well tonight. You'll have that boy back home with you tomorrow. I'd love to see his reaction when he sees you! I bet his tail won't stop wagging for hours!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter, I always ask for copies of Snowball's lab reports and tests, and keep all of them filed together. It's helped when I have gone back on Snowball's medical history to see if there is any pattern to things when he has not been well.

Right now ... and, since late October when he liver enzymes were high, along with some other issues ... I have been writing down things down on a day to day basis. I keep track of when he takes his Denamarin, Dasuquin, Pepcid, RX Pro Biotic. In addition, I write down everything he eats (I measure his home cooked meals) including the very few treats he has.

I also keep track of his BM's ... the size, color, consistency, and times. (his pees, too) I check off when he has his teeth cleaned every evening. And, I keep track of when he takes his walks and how often he plays. 

I have been doing this because I can tell if something starts to look different. One morning, a little while back he threw up some yellow bile and was shaking a little bit. But, after getting some food in his tummy ... he was okay. When I looked back on my journal for him, I realized the night before we had to have dinner a little earlier than usual. So, the next morning I think his tummy was upset from having an acidic stomach from waiting a little later to eat that morning. When we see Snowball's vet next week, I already have everything on paper that I know she will be asking us about.

Also, I think someone suggested to you to have notes written down to ask the doctor. It's easy to forget something ... especially when you will be excited about bringing Lucky back home. 

I was so happy to hear you were hungry this afternoon and feel like you can finally get some sleep. 

I will be checking in tomorrow with everyone else to see how everything is progressing!

In the meantime ... tell the Sandman I said hello! Pleasant dreams, Walter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I am beyond happy tonight for you Walter :aktion033: but I guess he needs to get his tummy straight before he comes home tomorrow. you sound great, what a blessing!! :wub: I agree with Sue, you need to eat and rest for lucky. lol.
> 
> PS-If they used that fatty food for the BAT could be making him sick. BATS should done with the dogs normal food now (but not all Vets do yet) and non fasting too. When you repeat his tests take Dr Center & Tobias guidelines. that fatty food could possibly contribute to his elevated levels too. And stress plays a role too. Good idea to do it over.
> xxxx


Kandis, unless things have changed in the last couple of yrs. there is a fasting time---just not the 12 hours. If I am wrong about this, someone in the know, please correct.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad to hear there is an improvement. We'll all be happy when he's home with you Walter!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis, unless things have changed in the last couple of yrs. there is a fasting time---just not the 12 hours. If I am wrong about this, someone in the know, please correct.


Sandi-thanks for adding this note, your right. I should been clearer. Usually they do it around first meal, but can be done with any meal.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, checking in this morning to see how both you and Lucky are doing. Hoping and praying things are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> Just so you know, miracles really do happen! My friend went into surgery this morning to have cancer cut out of his liver. This is at MD Anderson in Houston, so they know what they are doing. No cancer found! Miracles do happen!


 

I'm so happy for you and your friend...that's wonderful!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter-
I am praying your baby is able to come home to you today!! rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Help!
I keep putting off giving Cassie her Heartgard plus medicine. I have been reading the post on Lucky. My heart and prayers go out to Lucky and his family.

She did ok with the dose in May. Should I just give her half of the dose, or the whole thing?
Thanks go out to my new SM family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cassievt said:


> Help!
> I keep putting off giving Cassie her Heartgard plus medicine. I have been reading the post on Lucky. My heart and prayers go out to Lucky and his family.
> 
> She did ok with the dose in May. Should I just give her half of the dose, or the whole thing?
> ...


That is a really hard question to answer. We are not sure that Heartguard played a role in all of this, and we are not sure it did not. I liked interceptor and wish is was still available as a stand alone medicine. It is summer in New England and mosquitos will be out. Heartworm is much more widespread in our areas than before, so I think also need to find a preventative. I think if and when you give it, I would avoid any other changes in routines for a few days. No new food, no new places, etc., so if there is a reaction it is clear what it is from. Good luck. My vet does not feel it played any role, but I am still going to have Lucky switched to something else.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is doing fine this morning, they have controlled his vomiting and continue to give him fluids. Obviously I will not really know until I get him after work today, I can best judge how normal he is really acting. I am trying to prepare myself to not overreact if he is not 100%.



Again, I so appreciate everyone's concern and support. If all goes well Lucky will be posting pictures tonight of his triumphant return.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> Just so you know, miracles really do happen! My friend went into surgery this morning to have cancer cut out of his liver. This is at MD Anderson in Houston, so they know what they are doing. No cancer found! Miracles do happen!


I agree. What fantastic news for you and your friend.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Walter, that is wonderful news! I am so happy that Lucky continues to do well.
I wouldn't be surprised if he isn't 100% back to his old self right away. He will probably be tired from his hospital stay, and a little out of sorts from missing you and the change in his routine. 
I bet you can't wait to have that little guy in your arms!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Lucky is doing fine this morning, they have controlled his vomiting and continue to give him fluids. Obviously I will not really know until I get him after work today, I can best judge how normal he is really acting. I am trying to prepare myself to not overreact if he is not 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I so appreciate everyone's concern and support. If all goes well Lucky will be posting pictures tonight of his triumphant return.


I am so happy to hear Lucky is coming home tonight. This will be a long day at work for you. Oh, I wish it was tonight. :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy Lucky is coming home! It will be a wonderful reunion for both of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cassievt said:


> Help!
> I keep putting off giving Cassie her Heartgard plus medicine. I have been reading the post on Lucky. My heart and prayers go out to Lucky and his family.
> 
> She did ok with the dose in May. Should I just give her half of the dose, or the whole thing?
> ...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> I am so happy to hear Lucky is coming home tonight. This will be a long day at work for you. *Oh, I wish it was tonight*. :chili:


So do I Cathy....!! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crossing my fingers/toes and hair that you will be in Luckys arms!!!! LOL Ok Lucky in your arms!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cannot wait until 5pm. Hope that Lucky's not too tired to post. You might have to help him, Walter. B) 
Just wanted to say that even if he's better he might not look 100% to you. He's been through an awful lot, I'm sure is tired from all of it AND I know won't have been brushed so will look pretty straggly. But the main thing is that all of that doesn't matter...he's still your Lucky guy through and through and it might take a few days for him to feel his oats. You know how that feels since you weren't eating and sleeping.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, can't wait to see the home coming pics!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Walter, I'm so glad that Lucky boy is feeling better . Hoping for a speedy recovery so he can be home with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I just saw this thread and read every post. what a roller coaster ride! I am so happy Lucky appears to be doing better - will check back after 5!
Aren't SM friends the best!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> I just saw this thread and read every post. what a roller coaster ride! I am so happy Lucky appears to be doing better - will check back after 5!
> Aren't SM friends the best!


Sure are, people have been so supportive.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet Lucky will be so excited to see you, I'm looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:Waiting::Waiting:Just a few more hours:Waiting::Waiting:

I hope we get to see pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I NEVER come here on Weds. but I made an exception today---will fast from SM tomorrow instead as it is a travel day anyhow. I wanted to see how you and your Lucky are doing. I don't really have time to post, but do know you are both in my thoughts and esp. prayers. I sincerely believe that God highly favors animals---why else would he take 2 of every kind on the Ark to reproduce? He didn't take many people! I am simplistic but it works for me!
Give Lucky boy a big kiss from his SM aunties, tell him how glad we are that he is back home where he is treasured and we will continue to follow his story with much adoration & love. His cousins all wish him well, very well indeed! 
It is fun to have a guy member on our team who cares so deeply & is active in the forum. We are pulling for both of you. Keep us in the loop, please!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

We all care about you and Lucky!!!!! That will be the best present ever having Lucky back home with you!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy for you and Lucky!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Walter, I have been praying and hoping for a happy ending for you and Lucky!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the vets office - Lucky is all set to come home. Writing this through tears of joy. Wish I could leave right now.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

:cheer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!! Lucky's coming home!!! :yahoo::chili::clap::two thumbs up::happy::sHa_banana:arty:

SOOOOO HAPPY!...can ya tell! ???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty::yahoo::clap: :walklikeanegyptian::sHa_banana: That's all I have to say!! 
PS - Take that list with you of things you want to ask the vet because I know you'll be so ferklempt :HistericalSmiley:that you might forget. What a reunion this will be.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Just got off the phone with the vets office - Lucky is all set to come home. Writing this through tears of joy. Wish I could leave right now.


 
Oh my goodness.....can't you get off work early??? ummmmm....you're looking a little pea-ked


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

*Qqq*

:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Continue to get better Lucky!! QqqqAq2


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworYea..Lucky is coming home!:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/Pat, maybe you need some extra rest after all the stress---can't afford to be really sick! 
Lucky, you are an answer to many things--- hopeful wishes and serious talks w/God and just plain fighting spirit! We love being on your team. We are the SM spirit! We love all of our babies to whomever they belong! Thank you God that Lucky is indeed very lucky!
Walter, chill out---enjoy every moment of having your baby back home! Much love & many more prayers to sustain you.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Best darn news


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Start up the SM dancing chili peppers!! :chili::chili: 

I'm so happy for you Walter & little Lucky boy!! :celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Super excited for both you and Lucky! Can't wait to hear a first doggie perspective on the last few days! :dothewave:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian: :dothewave: :cheer: :celebrate - firewor :celebrate - firewor :celebrate - firewor

Yay, Lucky is coming home. Walter I agree with Pat....I think you're looking a little pea -ked and need to go home early


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Yipee!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:artytime::Waiting: Got here early since I wanted a front row seat.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Oh my goodness.....can't you get off work early??? ummmmm....you're looking a little pea-ked


Agree with Pat. Go get him now - you probably are not very productive after all this. 
Maybe we need a petition to extend FMLA to our fluff family members. After all, they ARE our family!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

AWESOME NEWS WALTER!! LUCKY COMING HOME!! YAY!!!!:chili::chili::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::dothewave::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::cheer::happy:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sitting behind Sue...:Waiting: with my two babies waiting!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I agree w/Pat, maybe you need some extra rest after all the stress---can't afford to be really sick!
> Lucky, you are an answer to many things--- hopeful wishes and serious talks w/God and just plain fighting spirit! We love being on your team. We are the SM spirit! We love all of our babies to whomever they belong! Thank you God that Lucky is indeed very lucky!
> Walter, chill out---enjoy every moment of having your baby back home! Much love & many more prayers to sustain you.


Sandi--That is such a sweet post :innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor wittle Lucky, he's been away from home so long. :wub: he probably don't even mind the car ride.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy lucky is coming home. What a great reunion you guys are going to have.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my girls are having a spa day at the groomers, waiting for them to be finished and of course looking for pictures and a update on Lucky, I'm thrilled he will be home soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tumbleweed: Still waiting... Rats, I have to go to my canasta game tonight. Hoping to get home and see that Lucky wrote how he's doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is home!!! He is full of energy and kisses and seems like his old self. I took a couple of pictures, but he has been mostly a blurr. He is lying on my leg right now. I promise tomorrow we will do a post in pictures post of the home coming, but right now we need a little quiet time together. Lucky went to every spot in the house and sniffed. The official diagnosis was hepatic encephalopathy, though I am not sure. He barked and cried when we got to the driveway, the way he always does. We have a follow up next tues with the vet. He has some medication for his nausea, antibiotics and has a liver diet. When I went into the vet office, the vet receptionist hugged me and handed a box of tissues. (She was actually in the hospital the same time as my mother.) The vet said Lucky was awesome, they just loved hugging him and carrying him around. 

He is doing fine, there is a little movement when he is asleeo. More tomorrow when I turn a picture post over to Lucky.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- thanks for taking the time to let us know that Lucky is home and that all is well. I'm sure that you're just going to enjoy being together tonight.

Thank you God for bringing Lucky home.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm Happy Walter that he is home!!! Enjoy your little boy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh!! I am So so so so so so happy that Lucky is home, and acting like his old self!!! That is great news, and now I can enjoy my evening! Take it easy Walter, and enjoy your little Buddy ! Can't wait for pictures!!!;


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter--Thanks for the homecoming post. I have no idea what that diagnosis is, is it from a toxin? You can relax now and enjoy your boy. I remember day I picked Sammie up after his big leg surgery, I was so spent and I didn't have the worry you had. Hope you both get good nights rest. Thank goodness he's home.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Walter, so glad that Lucky is home and doing so well. This has been quite a journey for you and I'm so happy that he's better. These little guys can really put us through the ringer, can't they. Give him lots of kisses from Maggie and I.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Such happy news!
Enjoy being with your special guy! Give him a little hug from all of us!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So, Lucky went to every spot in the house and sniffed! And, I am here sniffing happy tears for both of you!

I look forward to seeing pictures of Lucky tomorrow. In the meantime, enjoy cuddling and resting well with Lucky tonight.:tender:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:chili: So happy Lucky is home and acting himself. Great news! Can't wait to see his pics tomorrow!! :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH the best news ever. I am so glad he is home and all is well.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Reunited and it feels so good......
So glad Lucky is home and is felling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD, little Lucky is home:chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a relief for ALL OF US. :chili:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

So very happy that Lucky is home! I'm sure you will both sleep well tonight!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Walter, so happy to see Lucky is finally home and acting like himself!:aktion033: Both of you have had quite a traumatic week and I'm sure you'll both enjoy just having some 'chill-out' time together tonight. I'm also sure you'll both have a good night's sleep.
Look forward to the posts tomorrow!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky's homecoming:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/154866-luck-here-i-am-home.html#post2591242


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Walter, I am so happy for you and Lucky I could just cry! Oh, there's a tear now! Hold that baby tight and have a wonderful evening!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can not be more thankful for all of your kindness. You have been so sweet and supportive in a very difficult time. I appreciate each of you. The journey continues as we try and provent this from happening in the future, but he is doing really well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lucky... so good see you , lil' darlin'!! :wub: You sure had your dad and all of us Sm-ers very worried! 
I'm anxious to see how your day ahead goes for you... I know you must be so happy to be home with your daddy!....now STAY WELL! No more scaring us!!


----------

